# Sharp Shinned Hawk I think or Coopers Hawk.



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

Going with the first guesstimate.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice how big was it? bigger or smaller then a crow would you guess?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

It looked smaller then a crow but bigger then a bluejay and think thats what is throwing me off here.most of the crows and ravens are huge that I have seen.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 9, 2017)

Then it may be a coopers hawk


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks Bro.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 9, 2017)

Super focus job on a tough subject.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 9, 2017)

Great shot.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Super focus job on a tough subject.


Thanks.I was following it with the lens for while it was doing  360s then finally went on a straight path right past me.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.


Thanks.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 9, 2017)

Coopers hawk has a squared off tail feather arrangement, sharp shinned hawk is more like a rounded W.


----------



## baturn (Apr 9, 2017)

Great capture!


----------



## Boboamic (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it would be ideal if the sky was not so blue. Very nice in flight shot and exposure and details look spot on. thank you for sharing


----------



## Havana (Apr 10, 2017)

A very nice image.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great capture!


Thanks.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Boboamic said:


> I think it would be ideal if the sky was not so blue. Very nice in flight shot and exposure and details look spot on. thank you for sharing


Thanks.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Havana said:


> A very nice image.


Thanks.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## judipurple (Apr 10, 2017)

Great capture! From your description of approximate size of the hawk, methinks she is likely to be a young Sharp Shinned, ( or as I like to refer to them as : Mini Coopers ).


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## TonyBritton (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent shot of this intensely beautiful hawk. Very well done.

Tony


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## Optimum Clarity (Apr 10, 2017)

Every girl is crazy 'bout a sharp shinned...oh, that's something else. Sorry.
Nice pic.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## goooner (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

